# New baby jack! Missing an eye.



## Jclaiborn (Jun 9, 2020)

Hello everyone, we became the proud owners of a couple of female spotted minis back in September. A couple nights ago, we stumbled across a new baby jack put in the pasture. We had no idea that she was pregnant! Needless to say, we are thrilled. However, we think that he might be missing an eye or at least has a deformed eye. Has anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 9, 2020)

Welcome! Congrats on the baby. Was one of the mares bred with a donkey then? 
Poor little guy...

I'm new to minis too.


----------



## Jclaiborn (Jun 9, 2020)

She had been bred before we got her from a family friend, they had a large herd of minis.


----------



## Taz (Jun 9, 2020)

Congratulations! Any pictures????? He must be soooo cute!
I would have a vet out to look at him in case there's anything wrong that needs to be treated. Other than that if the other eye has normal vision he should be completely normal. Remember this is normal to him. Tilly, my little mini I'm waiting on to foal is blind in one eye and you wouldn't know it. I had an old mare years ago who was blind in one eye and almost completely in the other. She was used to it and again you couldn't tell if you didn't know.


----------



## Jclaiborn (Jun 9, 2020)

I believe we are going to have a vet friend come look him over. Other than that he seems perfect!! He loves my oldest daughter!


----------



## Taz (Jun 10, 2020)

Soo cute. ❤


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 10, 2020)

So sweet!!! What a wonderful surprise!!


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Jun 10, 2020)

He is adorable! Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 10, 2020)

Adorable!!!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Jun 24, 2020)

Congrats! He's a cute baby! 

You asked if anyone had experienced this... I have, kind of. Years ago my uncle had a QH foal born with no eyes. Definitely the weirdest thing I've ever seen, just open sockets. Unfortunately it did not live long. It never really figured out how to navigate or communicate with mom. It hurt it's self trying to get around. Vet thought maybe there was something neurological wrong as well. They ended up putting it down I think, or it died a few days after it was born. 

BUT I would say if your guy is getting around and acting fine, he'll continue to be fine. Congrats again, he looks like he needs all the snuggles!


----------



## chandab (Jul 3, 2020)

Eye issues are always a vet issue.
Please share what you find out.
He's darling.


----------



## Jclaiborn (Jul 3, 2020)

I spoke to the vet and he came by for a look. He said it looks like the eye is just missing, no signs of an injury during birth, no infection. My girls named him Cpt. Jack Sparrow! He is super playful. My 14 year old has started training him to lead.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 7, 2020)

What a cutie & a good name for the little guy!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 7, 2020)

I love him so much!!! We have a 4H student who rides a one eyed OTTB and they are the most amazing team!


----------



## chandab (Jul 8, 2020)

Being he was born without, he has nothing to adjust to, it's his normal. He should do fine, especially if the other eye is normal.


----------

